# Superior Plus Corp (SPB)



## Torture (Oct 4, 2011)

Any thoughts on this company? Seems pretty cheap at $5.80/share

Currently at a 20% yield, although I see the dividend has already been bumped down once. 

http://tmx.quotemedia.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=spb&locale=EN


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Hasn't recovered from $15.05 2005 highs, they don't have a long dividend history and the dividend looks extremely market sensitive (they lowered it after the March energy selloff), I'd expect 5-10% yield or no yield soon. Wouldn't touch it.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There is already a thread (or part of it) about this company.
Try using the Search to find related posts.

From what I recall, this was another of those stories that is losing money hand over fist, yet paying out outrageous dividends, probably financed through new issues of debt and equity.
It did have a few die-hard fans in this group.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> It did have a few die-hard fans in this group.


ouch! Harsh words but they are real.

Im one of those die hards. I really like propane business. Because the competition is limited and the mark up is huge.

But superior plus has been struggling for a while (1 1/2 years) and management is doing nothing about it. 
They should sell both the construction unit and erco and take a hit on the construction materials but get a premium for erco and get back to propane only.

I am slowly transfering my funds from SPB to GEI. Not much info yet as Gibson just went public but it looks like the competition is much better positioned for success.


----------



## bigbear4511 (Oct 6, 2011)

They had two profitable quarters, and their profitablity is going up. You should read their financial reports. 



HaroldCrump said:


> There is already a thread (or part of it) about this company.
> Try using the Search to find related posts.
> 
> From what I recall, this was another of those stories that is losing money hand over fist, yet paying out outrageous dividends, probably financed through new issues of debt and equity.
> It did have a few die-hard fans in this group.


----------

